# Recipe Site



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

http://www.thepoop.com/pooppantry/


i saw some of the recipes. some looked really neat.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

LOL. like the recipe book i have for dogs. it has like lobster stew and chilli and all these other good things. lol. and then in the back they have blueberry biscotti(i dont like biscotti but it sounds good) or they have oatmeal banana cookies. lol. since the dogs eat the human food--i've been eating their food too. lol.


----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

Yumm! Thanks for the great site! I really want to try the Pooch Peanut Butter Swirls.


----------



## nannimoe (Jul 10, 2004)

What a great site. thanks Dr Cathy. This really helps, since I have taken the furkid off regular dog food. It has been only 24 hours and the tear stains have cleared up. I added brocolli to the chicken and rice and wow! did he ever chow down on the food. I switched him to distilled water, and I think that is helping also. I'm not looking to have the stains completely disappear, as it's the nature of this breed, but it is an immense improvement.


----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

I made my dogs something from that site. It was like fruits and yogurt and water mixed up and then frozen. They were so pretty, and I even had a bite!









Casper (Maltese) looked at his licked it for a while, then played with it in his bowl until it melted. The Basset Hound only ate hers when she saw the other dogs liked theirs. And my Golden Retreiver ate his in one bite and then looked like he wanted more!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

im glad you guys like that treat recipe site. 

nanimoe--since you took sasha off dog food, you should definitely buy the book Homeprepared diets for dogs and cats by Donald Strombeck. he has soooo many recipes, its awesome. that book will help you A LOT more than the treat website i posted here. be careful with feeding sasha broccoli. you cant feed too much because it causes anemia. since I feed the dogs 20% fruits and veggies in their food, then i dont feed them broccoli. definitely make sure there are no onions or sugar or garlic for seasoning on the meats that you buy. 

super markets have a lot of sales on gerber baby food, buy your fruits and veggies like that if you dont want to spend too much time on it. Strombeck wrote that its easier for a dog to digest the fruits and veggies if they're made into a puree. Since Sasha is a puppy, feed him 60% protein. that can be eggs, chicken, meat, steak---and when you get the book it will tell you exactly how much. like the girls get fed 2 times a day, eat 1/4 lb meat each meal. the girls also get 1/8 teaspoon of bonemeal per meal and half tablet of vitamin a day. i started brushing their teeth everyday and also give sasha something hard to chew on 24/7. like bully sticks or velvet bones. i found a great website www.frontporchpets.com and they give these sweet potato chews that are good for their teeth and gives them the fruit and veggie vitamins that they need. 

feed the chicken (boiled, no skin) and rice for a week and then slowly add the steak or whatever else you'd like to try. also check when he poos and stuff... you want to make sure that you know which food he gets sick from. 

also...with homecooked diets, after a couple of months you should get a blood test that tells you if he's getting all the vitamins he needs ($150 where i live, might be cheaper where you live) and then after that, you get it done every 6 months to a year. his body and lifestyle will change and you might have to make improvements on the recipe. 

DEFINITELY get the book though. it will show you how to make chili and lobster for your dog too. to give variety.







and it will explain the whole vitamin thing too.







good luck!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

its cute to see them eat their food and enjoy it. sprite LOVES green beans. or the garden harvest food. gruffi and ellie like eating mangos and pinnapples. its cute. the only one that likes fruit medley is gruffi--but hes a little piggy and will practically eat anything. lol.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

have you tried the gerber green beans. it might be a little better cuz they water it down, you know? i give sprite and ellie like 2 large teaspoons each and then the rest for gruffi. i've never given them solid green beans. i've tried peas---they like that too. i LOVE it when sprite gets baby food all over her face. it looks like she's a real baby!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

Casper also loves green beans! He could eat a whole plate of them!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Tuffy loves the baby food green beans... I probably give him about a tablespoon and he's never had any tummy problems.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i feel bad that the dogs are healthier than i am.







its soo funny too because cynthia will be like 'can i give them doritos' and i'll be like 'NO' and then i'll eat some. lol. and you know what gruffi LOVES? Cheetos. cynthia had given him a few earlier in the week. she goes to put a bowl down on the coffee table and he licked it up. he ate like half in the bowl till we realized it. it wasnt a big bowl thank god. so i'm about to discipline him, and cynthia was like "awww, my baby boy, you wanted some? cathy, he loves it" :wacko:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

awww, thats cute. im glad they like it!


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

Wow, I am so jealous of you guys that can cook for the babies!

Doctor Cathy, is there anyway you can do a mix of both? I would love to make Brit Brit healthy and tearstain free, but I don't exactly have the time to cook every day and/or fuss with her getting sick/allergic/not eating ect.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

That sounds great! So they don't actually eat the cooked food everyday... its just a weekly healthy treat?

I am going to have to try that!

Do you still have the recipe? Can you feed them they baby food often?

Also Brit is still just 2 pounds, I don't want to over feed her...

Thanks so much Nichole! You and Cathy are so full of info!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks so much!

Yes just once a week would be much better for me and her tummy! I don't do any of the cooking at home LOL my fiance does it all, and I don't know if he'll be cool with cooking for a dog, even if it is our baby...

That sounds great, thanks so much!


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2004)

I have been cutting up carrots, about 1 tablespoon, and one meat stick into little pieces and mixing with Lacey's dry puppy food. The carrots and meat sticks are the Gerber baby food. I bought a couple of jars of the green beans yesterday along with a jar of apples. I will try the green beans tonight (cut up into small little pieces) but are the apples safe for dogs? I read that applecores are toxic to dogs, but would the baby food apples be safe? I also read that the green beans should be cut up into very small pieces or pureed because dogs have shorter digestive tracts than humans and cannot digest most vegetables whole or in large chunks. It’s best to put them through a food processor. Do all of you who feed vegatables cut up into small pieces or put into a food processor?


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i've never tried the meat sticks, as long as your baby isnt getting diarhhrea then you should be fine. about the veggies---get the gerber puree stuff. so its all added with water. and i'm assuming that they dont put apple cores in applesauce--so i keep feeding that to the dogs. i guess i'll email gerber right now. just to make sure.







feeding the gerber pureed green beans havent given the dogs any problems. this week we're making an appointment with the vet to do the whole blood panel and i'll tell you if their diet is still working and stuff.







i really like the book Better Food for Dogs by Bastin http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detai...=glance&s=books


AND he gives recipes and tells you how to cook meat in the microwave or stove or whatever. they have a recipe "breakfast burrito". i havent tried it though---i dont know how to cook. but we did give the dogs burgers when we barbeque.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jami_@Aug 22 2004, 11:46 AM
> *I have been cutting up carrots, about 1 tablespoon, and one meat stick into little pieces and mixing with Lacey's dry puppy food.  The carrots and meat sticks are the Gerber baby food.  I bought a couple of jars of the green beans yesterday along with a jar of apples.  I will try the green beans tonight (cut up into small little pieces) but are the apples safe for dogs?  I read that applecores are toxic to dogs, but would the baby food apples be safe?  I also read that the green beans should be cut up into very small pieces or pureed because dogs have shorter digestive tracts than humans and cannot digest most vegetables whole or in large chunks. It’s best to put them through a food processor.  Do all of you who feed vegatables cut up into small pieces or put into a food processor?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=7352*


[/QUOTE]

Tuffy LOVES the gerber meat sticks. He usually gets them as a treat every once in a while and I haven't had any problems with him getting diarrhea.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2004)

I haven't had any problems with diarrhea with the meat sticks. I use the Gerber baby food that is in pieces and cut up so small it turns into mush. I tried the puree stuff and Lacey did not like...she smelled and walked away from the bowl. Do any of you who use the pureed carrots and green beans do you have any problems with keeping faces clean?


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I've been giving Tuffy the pureed green beans and also sweet potatoes. He does get *really* messy when he eats those and ends up with a beard full of green or orange. I usually just wipe him with a wet washcloth as soon as he's done eating and that does the trick. Boy, Tuffy is spoiled! :lol:


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

for the picture on the thread "sprite enjoying her dinner" i actually smeared some of the baby food on her face because she hadnt started eating yet. she usually looks like that by the end of the meal, but i wanted the pic quick...so i got my finger and rubbed it all over her mouth.







:lol:


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

wow. there's lots of recipes! i think i'll try some for Tyler. thanks for the site!


----------

